# Cyberjaya is gaining momentum - Good to Invest/Own Stay?



## Titar (Jun 28, 2010)

According to Setia Haruman, the Master Developer of Cyberjaya, Cyberjaya is expected to see a large boom in population growth, in the next 10-15 years, with residential developments to cater up to a target population of 210,000, business developments providing for up to 120,000 employees and institutional establishments for 30,000 students.

There are already big developers going there, e.g. Mah Sing, UEM, Glomac, OSK, Suntrack... Other ongoing developments include HP campus, Inland Revenue Dept... Shell is also moving in....

What we are seeing is: Cyberjaya has started gaining momentum!! And more importantly, it's located right next to Putrajaya, the federal administrative center of Malaysia! Putrajaya is like Washington DC in the US.

Will you invest the properties in Cyberjaya? Will you stay there? Or do you currently work or stay there? Or already invested there? What do you think?

Thanks for your opinions!


----------

